# Flash Drive Virus Problem



## balouch (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi,

I am daily facing a problem in our place.These all problems are I know from USB flash drives.Everyday I am getting errors like amvo.exe amva.exe.Sometimes when I click any drive of my computer it opens up Search and Sometimes opens "open with" popup window.How to solve these problems.I am running avg antivirus on WinXP and daily running Spybot S&D.Daily I have 50 to 60 new USB flash drives from different peoples fill with crap.
PLease help on this regard


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

balouch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am daily facing a problem in our place.These all problems are I know from USB flash drives.Everyday I am getting errors like amvo.exe amva.exe.Sometimes when I click any drive of my computer it opens up Search and Sometimes opens "open with" popup window.How to solve these problems.I am running avg antivirus on WinXP and daily running Spybot S&D.Daily I have 50 to 60 new USB flash drives from different peoples fill with crap.
> PLease help on this regard


What Make and Model? If there is U3 flash drive... there is avast! virus protection avabilable for U3 flash drive.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

If your PC starts clean & your AV is running & up to date then you shouldn't get infected just because you stick a stranger's flash drive in, so the first thing I'd do is clean up your PC & make sure your AV, etc. is up-to-date.

I'm a believer in 'belts & suspenders' so one thing I'd recommend is, when you plug in a flash drive, scan it with your AV before you copy any files from it. If Autorun tries to start something, kill it. It shouldn't make any difference as your Auto-Protect AV should stop anything on the flash drive that's infected, but doing the scan will tell you in advance whether or not you've got anything to worry about.


----------



## balouch (Feb 6, 2008)

In our place we dont have much time to scan each and every USB flash drive.I need a solution which can scan automatically.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

As I said before, that's what the auto-protect function of your AV program should be doing. It won't scan the entire flash drive, but if it's working right then it'll scan every file that you open-which is enough to protect you from viruses. If it's working right. So your first job is to clean out your PC & get your AV working right. Then you won't need to worry about the flash drives even if you don't have time to scan them.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

calvin-c said:


> As I said before, that's what the auto-protect function of your AV program should be doing. It won't scan the entire flash drive, but if it's working right then it'll scan every file that you open-which is enough to protect you from viruses. If it's working right. So your first job is to clean out your PC & get your AV working right. Then you won't need to worry about the flash drives even if you don't have time to scan them.


Get AVG And browse the USB and AVG will automatically find them.

Hold on... how many files?


----------

